# Farm Journal on Tiling



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Agnews...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/water_extremes_drive_farmer_decisions_to_tile_NAA_Rhonda_Brooks/


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

So far I have not been able to load the link on any computer, here.

Maybe because we here put in terrieses to stop water from leaving a field, rather than putting in drains to get rid of water that will be of use later.

If I were to have any sympathy for tile drainage it would be to collect the water in a reservoir for irrigating later in the season.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here with the obscene amounts of water we were getting you could see where every single tile was in a field, just look for the corn that was two foot taller than everything around it.

A tile will only remove the water that the soil can't hold, if you want more water retention increase your organic matter. For every 1% increase in organic content the water holding capacity doubles.


----------

